# Meet Your Mama: First Ancestor of All Placental Mammals Revealed



## MontyCircus (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.livescience.com/26929-mama-first-ancestor-placental-mammals.html



> *Meet Your Mama: First Ancestor of All Placental Mammals Revealed*
> Charles Choi, LiveScience ContributorDate: 07 February 2013 Time: 02:01 PM ET
> inShare
> 2
> ...


----------



## hopewrites (Feb 12, 2013)

That's fascinating.


----------

